# Bud's HO Hudson Valley Show April 14



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Bud's HO will be running a show at the Ramada Inn on April 14. I have my tables and hope I can make it.

BUD’S HO CARS INC Hudson Valley Slot Car Swap Meet 

hosted by Robert Budano will be held 

SUNDAY APRIL 14, 2013 



The show is being held at the 

RAMADA INN ,542 Route 9, Fishkill NY 12524 

Just of Exit 13 on Interstate 84. 

For those of you traveling 

you may book your rooms through the 

Ramada Inn at 845-896-6281. 


Admission will be $5.00/Person 9:30AM-3PM, Kids under 12 are free 

and EARLY ADMISSION will be $20.00/Person 8AM-9:30AM.

From the NORTH Located directly off Interstate 84 at Exit 13. Hotel is visible from the Interstate.

From the SOUTH Located directly off Interstate 84 at Exit 13. Hotel is visible from the Interstate. 

From the EAST Take Interstate 84 East to Exit 13. Turn Left at the bottom of the ramp, go under the highway and the hotel is just ahead on the right.

From the WEST Take Interstate 84 West to Exit 13N. Hotel is visible on the right. Turn Right at route 9, Then turn Right into Hotels Entrance.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Giving this a bump!!! Less than 2 weeks away!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Who's going??? I'd love to, however... it's just too far away


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

We made it to Rob's 1st show & hope to attend the 4/14 show.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I plan to attend.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone else going from ht?


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

Going to the show tomorrow - fuhgeddaboudit!


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

I am going to Bud's show!

David S


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I am definitely going.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll be there with my right hand man Kevin McEvoy..I have NOS t-jet chassis for sale.On and that other guy will be with us,Bob Beers.
See you there 
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like I am going to be able to attend. I'll have a few bags of springs with me if anyone was waiting to get them at this show.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Grrreeat show!


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes it was a good show. I picked up some DASH pickup shoes to try out, some Tyco 440x3 traction magnets, got a screaming deal on LifeLike T chassis cars, new in blister for 10 bucks! And a Resin Dude 70 RoadRunner or GTX body. Got invited to race in 2 new venues also.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

copperhead71 said:


> Grrreeat show!


Some stuff from show!:wave:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw that 4 gear chassis there. That Japanese 300z police car is nice. I've never seen that before.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

I had a good time at Bud's show today.I bought 3 Tomy AFX cars.A Toyota GTP #38 in red/white,a Porsche 962 #11 in the blue Kenwood paint,a Nissan GTP #4 in red/white/blue paint.All cars are mint and have the Super G-Plus chassis.I also bought a Tyco 962 #10 in the white/red Kenwood paint with a HP-7 chassis.And I found 2 can motors for my Ideal Motorific cars,best deal at $3.00 each.Plus lots of parts.

David S


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

copperhead71 said:


> Some stuff from show!:wave:


Diggin that wrangler #3!


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

copperhead71 said:


> Some stuff from show!:wave:


I remember seeing these cars too.:thumbsup:

David S


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

Had a great time too! Mostly bought some runner bodies & afx chassis, got to haggle a bit with Mr. Beers who is a great guy!!

Thank you for putting on the show, Bud!! 

Looking forward to next year already!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Wasn't able to attend. Any pics?? Possibly, Rob will have some on his site.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

If you are on the Budshocars mailing list, he posted a video.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dyno, Thanks for update. I intended to post as I saw the video wrap up
courtesy of Rob's e-mail on Monday.


----------

